# Linus Cyps



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2014)

Cyp in beds; blooming Sabine Alba; should I try columbianum (C. parviflorum x C. montanum) again?

So the first cyp to bloom in this bed is Sabine Alba. I planted this last fall. Moving clockwise from the Sabine Alba, Cyp Gisella (planted 2012), columbianum (planted 2012, dead), Ursel (planted in 2012 with 1 flower, didn't bloom in 2013), Sabine [regular](planted 2013), and double trillium (hopefully will finally flower this year). Will post more pics as other plants bloom.

So I think my columbianum is dead; I'm surprised since it seemed to do well last year. So my question is, should I try again, or is DC too warm for columbianum?

(non orchids on the bottom from left to right, heuchera, Anemonella thalictroides 'Cameo', brunnera Jack frost)


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2014)

Gorgeous flowers, Linus. You did goooood!


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice one congrats 
Columbianum and all crosses with montanum nees a really dry winterest


----------



## monocotman (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice,
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice. I hope some of mine come back.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks good. I agree with Dido, crosses with montanum are problematic for humid climates, especially when combined with heat stress. To get a similar look, try a candidum hybrid like x andrewsii. What are you mulching with?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks good. I agree with Dido, crosses with montanum are problematic for humid climates, especially when combined with heat stress. To get a similar look, try a candidum hybrid like x andrewsii. What are you mulching with?



I'll have to try columbianum again, but in a pot where I can keep it dry in the winter. 

I just threw a thin layer of leaf mulch before I took the pic. Usually over the winter is a thin layer of various dried leaves (wild cherry and oak); I take out the whole leaves and put in the broken down leaf mulch.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2014)

*Cyp bed in prime*

So my Ursel fully opened, and the Gisella are beginning to open up. Here's a picture from the other day.
Question- I got a Goodyera pubescens. Do other people use it as a companion plant for cyps, or does G. pubescens need more shade (and less water)? You can see where I'm thinking of putting it in the second picture.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2014)

*Cyp in pots*

Cyp Gisella pastel is the first to bloom. Looks like Gabriella will be next.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2014)

*Cyp MPK*

This was one of my earliest blooming Cyps. Doesn't seem to be doing great as the plant is quite short. In a different bed with some Kentucky hybrids. Also, a snail got to the pouch. May need to put it in a pot instead...


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2014)

*Not Cyps, but other orchids*

Pleonie formosana tongariro (or at least that's what it was sold as; purchased this winter), and Calanthe discolor (purchased 2012).


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2014)

*Not orchids*

I had some beautiful tree peony blooms last week (from Cricket Hill), but then the torrential rains mid-week ruined the petals. This one bloomed later, and hopefully will last until the next rain storm Thursday. Planted 2012 (purchased for $15 at Strange's Nursery in Virginia, after setting up at the Virginia Orchid Society Show).


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2014)

Virginia only has one society?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Virginia only has one society?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know of 3:
VOS in Richmond
The Richmond Orchid Alliance
Holland Hills, Alexandria VA (just next to DC)


----------



## Dido (May 7, 2014)

nice pic and flowers. 
Love the paeonie too


----------



## kellyincville (May 7, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I know of 3:
> VOS in Richmond
> The Richmond Orchid Alliance
> Holland Hills, Alexandria VA (just next to DC)



And CHAOS in Charlottesville (http://cvilleorchidsociety.com/).


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2014)

How can I forget CHAOS? Jeff always brings in great sandy hybrids. Will post more pics later. Next to bloom are pubescens and Hank Small (Gabriella still opening up).

So any thoughts on planting the Goodyera as a cyp companion plant?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> So any thoughts on planting the Goodyera as a cyp companion plant?



Should be OK, but the Goodyera might appreciate more acidic compost than the Cyps. Nice Pleione and Calanthe as well. How do you overwinter those?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Should be OK, but the Goodyera might appreciate more acidic compost than the Cyps. Nice Pleione and Calanthe as well. How do you overwinter those?



Calanthe I just bury in leaves. This pleione (tongariro) I just got this spring (mail order). I have another formosana that I also buried with the Calanthe; I'm surprised that (1) it did not freeze with this year's colder than normal winter, and (2) it did not rot. It's starting to leaf, but no bud yet.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2014)

*Hank Small and Pubescens*

As promised...


----------



## kellyincville (May 8, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Jeff always brings in great sandy hybrids.



Totally agree. Jeff is a great grower.


----------



## Dido (May 9, 2014)

A nice one congrtas


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 11, 2014)

*Cyps in pots*

Gisela (in a plastic pot) and Gabriela (in clay; I think plants do better in clay for evaporative cooling). Not sure why the Gabriela pouch is pointed. I don't recall it flowering like that last year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2014)

*Last bunch of cyps and an auction winner*

Last cyps of the season. Lucy Pinkepank, in pot, and in the ground pubescens and kentuckiensis. Also, a "cattleya" that I won last year in the auction, 3 spikes (needs to be divided): http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29749


----------



## abax (May 28, 2014)

Dear Linus, there a rule in eastern gardening that a blooming peony is
a sure sign of a heavy rainstorm. It seems to be a peony curse. Even if
you provide support, the rain and wind will take 'em down. The only
alternative is cut the blooms and put them in a vase in the house to
enjoy BEFORE the storm.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2014)

Nice one as the others oncgrats


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2015)

*2015 blooms*

First potted cup to bloom: ventriculosum


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2015)

*Cyp bed 2015*

From left to right, Ursel, Sabine Alba, and Gisela


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2015)

*non-cyps*

Pleione togariro and Calanthe discolor


----------



## PotomacV (May 4, 2015)

:clap:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2016)

*New Year- New State*

So it looks like most of my cyps survived the move from MD to VA.
First almost blooming cyp, Cyp. Paul. Planted about 4 weeks ago, got as part of the sale from GPH. (You can see the other cyps in the background starting to awaken that I moved when I moved last September.)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2016)

Cool. I hope that has a lid to keep the squirrels out!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cool. I hope that has a lid to keep the squirrels out!



Nope, just a cage to prevent deer from eating it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2016)

Hmmmm, rodent buffet, cool! oke:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm, rodent buffet, cool! oke:



Yes, your rodents in NYC carry pizza. Ours have antlers.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 6, 2016)

Can't wait to see the Paul. I bought one of those hybrid.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2016)

Best of luck with the new location. I'm assuming the climate is nearly identical to your previous place? Are you going to try Calanthe in the ground?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 6, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Best of luck with the new location. I'm assuming the climate is nearly identical to your previous place? Are you going to try Calanthe in the ground?



Yup, we just moved 25 miles away. Maybe a little more zone 6b than 7a.
I basically keep the Calanthe in the pot outdoors all year round. I don't intend to plant them in the ground so I can bring them to the orchid meetings when they bloom. Maybe after dividing the discolor, I'll plant some in the ground.


----------



## Seb63 (Apr 9, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> I had some beautiful tree peony blooms last week (from Cricket Hill), but then the torrential rains mid-week ruined the petals. This one bloomed later, and hopefully will last until the next rain storm Thursday. Planted 2012 (purchased for $15 at Strange's Nursery in Virginia, after setting up at the Virginia Orchid Society Show).



Paeonia 'Shima Nishiki'...I have the same ! Beautifull !


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Best of luck with the new location. I'm assuming the climate is nearly identical to your previous place? Are you going to try Calanthe in the ground?



Calanthe in the pot- in bloom (discolor)





And sieboldii (loos like it's finally going to bloom after 3 years)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2016)

First of the cyps starting to bloom.
Took advantage of the GPH sale. Here's Paul in ground and pot (purchased and planted this spring):


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2016)

Ventricosum pastel (second floor opened, need to take another pic)





Gisela Pastel:




Both of them:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2016)

Seb63 said:


> Paeonia 'Shima Nishiki'...I have the same ! Beautifull !



Sadly, had to leave it at the old house.
I did transplant this one, "big deep purple"


----------



## naoki (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice, Linus. Did you overwinter Calanthe outdoor?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 23, 2016)

That's a really nice clone of Paul - often they are very veiny looking, not attractive in my opinion. Ron says this year all his Cyps in Connecticut were badly frost bit


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2016)

naoki said:


> Nice, Linus. Did you overwinter Calanthe outdoor?



Yes. At the new house they are outdoors except for really cold nights they go in to the garage. At the old house (no garage) I buried the pots in leaves.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally got around to uploading pics

Hank Small (I think)




Hans Erni


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2016)

Gee, I though I was a procrastinator! I like the Hans Erni, though I have to admit I like the ones on Frosch's site better. This cross is very close to C. x ventricosum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2017)

Coming soon (pics taken a few days ago, now blooming):


----------



## JAB (Apr 7, 2017)

Exciting! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice. I'm now thinking that I should try semi-hydro style pots to keep Cyp. reginae and its hybrids wet enough to survive NYC.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I'm now thinking that I should try semi-hydro style pots to keep Cyp. reginae and its hybrids wet enough to survive NYC.



I would recommend Giselle or pubescens; I find them easy. So far I've killed 2 reginae, and the one I got last year I think didn't survive. No more reginae, just Ulla Silkens for me.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 9, 2017)

Looking good! I've pretty much given up on Cyps in this climate - just too darn hot in summer, especially in the urban zone. If I lived in the mountains, maybe.

BTW, I've heard it said that in the eastern US nobody has been successful long term with C. reginae in zone 7. This is truly a plant from more boreal origins I think. Especially true of its near cousin C. flavum, which won't make it even in zone 5 in the same region. Oddly, C. tibeticum has been grown in the Baltimore area successfully despite it being found exclusively in high mountains (from ~2800 meters and higher) throughout its range. Ya just never know.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 13, 2017)

Barry Philips; I can't take full credit for it since I bought it from Ron in Oct 2016 (sorry, poor iphone photo)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 13, 2017)

Gisela Pastel. Last year only one growth/flower. Two this year. The regular Gisela in the ground is probably 2 weeks behind.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 13, 2017)

Cyp formosanum, from Ron and planted last Oct 2016 (cage to protect from deer; so far deer have ignore cyps, but have eaten tulips 20 feet away)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2017)

Gisella about to bloom:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2017)

Ventricosum pastel, with Barry Phillips:


----------



## monocotman (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice plants Linus. They look happy,
David


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Don't sleep on the deer and squirrels, they are just waiting for the plants to ripen!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2017)

I really like the dwarf habit of the Barry Phillips.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I really like the dwarf habit of the Barry Phillips.



The flowers seem to resemble more segawii than fasciolatum. I hope future blooms will have more developed flowers (rather than pointing up and partly opening)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2017)

Cyps sabine alba, Giselle and Paul blooming (taken a couple days apart; brighter day pic earlier in week)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2017)

Cyp Anna


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2017)

Cyp Paul with Giselle in background


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2017)

Cyp Hank Small


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2017)

Linus, What's the soil like?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2017)

eggshells said:


> Linus, What's the soil like?



The original soil is clay. I dug about 1.5 feet down, removed the clay, and then put in turface with some clay soil (about 0.5 foot), and then added some garden soil (top soil) with turface for the rest of the whole. 

(turface is expanded baked clay, used I think for baseball fields; it helps with drainage).

However, I have many plants in pots (like the Hank Small I posted today).


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2017)

Cyp heaven!


----------



## phrag guy (May 3, 2017)

that time of year, they are great


----------



## Don I (May 4, 2017)

Very very nice to see.
don


----------



## naoki (May 4, 2017)

Very nice, Linus! You are keeping them happy!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2017)

Nicely grown and flowered. What are the top temps you get there in summer? Typical summer lows?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 4, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nicely grown and flowered. What are the top temps you get there in summer? Typical summer lows?



Easily 90s F, with summer lows in 70s F. 
C. Kentuckiensis temperatures.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2018)

My cyps in pots are starting to pop for 2018. Will try to take and post some pics.
In the mean time, first bloom for my Helleborus thibetanus:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2018)

Barry Phillips (only 2 flowers this year, lot less than last year; one picture yesterday under cloudy conditions, two pics today in sunny conditions):



post image


posted image


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2018)

Coming soon, C. formosanum (again 2 flowers):


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice, healthy plants!


----------



## naoki (Apr 18, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice. I will check later to see if anything is coming up in our backyard.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2018)

Giselle pastel


----------



## monocotman (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice. Good to see another pot grower!
David


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 23, 2018)

Sry nice color on those Barry Phillips flowers. Mine tend to more pastel. I need to show my plants your pictures!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2018)

fundulopanchax said:


> Sry nice color on those Barry Phillips flowers. Mine tend to more pastel. I need to show my plants your pictures!



How do you grow yours? Maybe too hot?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll have to take pics when it's sunny. But here's a couple:

Cypripedium Chauncey




Cypripedium ventricosum 'Frosch's Queen of the Mist"




formosanum




Sabine alba




Oh, and is this a weed or is it worth keeping? It's ephemeral (goes away in the summer; it's with a fern I bought from Far Reaches Nursery, fern has yet come up). Flowers are yellow and daisy/aster-like


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 27, 2018)

Is that a marsh marigold?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2018)

fundulopanchax said:


> Is that a marsh marigold?



I don't think the leaves are quite right for marsh marigold, but I think it is in the ranunculus family.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2018)

We grow Caltha palustris at work and it&rsquo;s similar though these flowers aren&rsquo;t as full and round. Leaves are pretty close maybe just more stressed in your pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2018)

Nicely grown plants. I love the ventricosum - nice selection. Sabine alba too is always a favorite.



cnycharles said:


> We grow Caltha palustris at work and it&rsquo;s similar though these flowers aren&rsquo;t as full and round. Leaves are pretty close maybe just more stressed in your pic



I think you nailed it Charles.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2018)

Ok if it's C. palustris, great; I've been looking for one for my pond


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 30, 2018)

[Cyp. Ursel]







pic upload

Cyp Paul (starting to open)







Cyp Michael








Cypripedium Chauncey


----------



## Don I (May 4, 2018)

So nice.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 5, 2018)

Nice, dark Michael. Ursel as well is very cool.


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2018)

And last week, Giselle was opening. From left to right:
Sabine [not alba], Sabine alba, Giselle, Ursel, Paul, Ana


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 14, 2018)

This one seems to be doing very well in pot culture. Last year only 2 flowers. Now 5. Cyp Hank Small.

This 1990 Carson Whitlow introduction is a hybrid of Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum x Cypripedium kentuckiense


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2018)

I think pubescens


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2018)

Really nicely flowered Hank Small - you can see the kentuckiense so clearly. I remember when Carson was making all those crosses back in the day. We were pen pals in the late 70s when I was in high school and he had just moved into his new home in Iowa. I think I still have the old letters back at my mom's place in New York - such pleasant memories.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2018)

Don't come back until the national dumbing-down has slowed or stopped, about 3 years, hopefully!


----------



## Tom-DE (May 17, 2018)

Nice collection of cyps and well grown. 
I really like how you grow them..... I will look into these and combine them with my flower bed plants also.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2018)

Tom-DE said:


> Nice collection of cyps and well grown.
> I really like how you grow them..... I will look into these and combine them with my flower bed plants also.



The giselle have faded, but the clematis behind it is in its first flush of purple flowers.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 12, 2019)

Formosa. Will try to do another picture when sunny. First cyp of the season


----------



## naoki (Apr 12, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 13, 2019)

Slightly better photo with his morning’s sun. (Thank you to tech folks, I love how I don’t have to resize pics before posting)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 16, 2019)

Second cyp of the season. First in pot. Gisela Frosch’s Noble Geisha. Not sure why this one is so early. I have another Gisela pastel in pot that is weeks from flowering. (Sorry another cloudy morning)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2019)

Well I guess I was wrong. Here is Gisella pastel. And the ones in the ground are not far behind (Ursel to the left).


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 19, 2019)

Mine are still encased in ice. LOL


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2019)

Cyp Paul. Just purchased at the January 2019 Paph Forum from Ron Burch


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2019)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. I haven't had time to go to the backyard to see if anything has come back!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2019)

Sabine alba (and to come Gisella); and Paul (dark form)


----------



## sergeharvey (Apr 24, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> Mine are still encased in ice. LOL


Well, mine have just appeared (Quebec City area). Don't give up. In what general area do you live?


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm in Ottawa. The last of the ice is gone today.


----------



## sergeharvey (Apr 25, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> I'm in Ottawa. The last of the ice is gone today.


Ottawa Orchid Show this weekend. Shawn Hillis of GardenSlippers will be there with a sales table. I've bought from him before and he sells good stuff.
http://www.gardenslippers.com/


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 25, 2019)

Lovelies !!!! I suppose you don't have problems with snails yet, but what about mice aso ? Good tip for keeping them away !??

Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> Lovelies !!!! I suppose you don't have problems with snails yet, but what about mice aso ? Good tip for keeping them away !??
> 
> Jean



Sorry I don’t think I’ve had problems with snails or mice in my cyps. My problems are squirrels/chipmunks digging in the ground and pots, and slugs/snails on Hebenaria.


----------



## sergeharvey (Apr 25, 2019)

JeanLux said:


> Lovelies !!!! I suppose you don't have problems with snails yet, but what about mice aso ? Good tip for keeping them away !??
> 
> Jean


I had voles who did a good job on a clump of Cyp montanum - only once. Maybe cover the clump with a 1/4 inch wire mesh like one does with tulips.


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 26, 2019)

sergeharvey said:


> Ottawa Orchid Show this weekend. Shawn Hillis of GardenSlippers will be there with a sales table. I've bought from him before and he sells good stuff.
> http://www.gardenslippers.com/



I know. He's bringing me guttatum and Christian. The tibeticum I bought last fall is poking up through the soil now.


----------



## sergeharvey (Apr 26, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> I know. He's bringing me guttatum and Christian. The tibeticum I bought last fall is poking up through the soil now.


Tibeticum from Mrs Perner? I bought from her a tibeticum & a flavum (+ a dozen other things...). Both are coming up. I was a little worried they might not make but they did. Got luck with your guttatum - it might be a challenge. I've hadn't had much success. It seems winters aren't long enough and it's really too hot during summer.


----------



## sergeharvey (Apr 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2019)

Gisella in ground. Sabine alba still blooming


----------



## TrueNorth (Apr 27, 2019)

sergeharvey said:


> Tibeticum from Mrs Perner?



Yes, she was here in the fall. Delightful person.



sergeharvey said:


> Got luck with your guttatum - it might be a challenge. I've hadn't had much success. It seems winters aren't long enough and it's really too hot during summer.



I hear if you water with ice cubes.... LOL.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 27, 2019)

Michael, dark form Philip, and Chauncey


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2019)

Ulla Silkens (will need to get another one, I wanted one that looked like a regular reginae and not alba)


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 29, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> View attachment 15253
> Ulla Silkens (will need to get another one, I wanted one that looked like a regular reginae and not alba)



Hi, Linus, I like your white Ulla! I think I have some that look very similar to regular reginae (I usually cull them but believe there are a couple as examples of the other look). My Ulla's are still several weeks from blooming - around June 1st usually. I will send you picks of the flowers and if there is one you like, I will send it to you this Fall. I get the "regulars", whites like this one, and white with purple spots (my personal favorites) all from single seed pods.

Ron Burch


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2019)

I'm digging the Ulla Silkens. I like the whiter flowered ones, but I agree with you and Ron that the heavily spotted variations are even more appealing. I also find it fascinating that while both parents would struggle to even survive a few seasons in such a hot summer area (particularly C. flavum), this hybrid does just fine. That's a good argument for growing Cyp hybrids over the species.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2019)

Gabriela (with pointes chin), Hank Small, and (I think) Cypripedium 'kentuckiense x candidum'.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 8, 2019)

Very nice! For information, kentuckiense x candidum is registered as Mason's Birthday.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 30, 2020)

First cyps of 2020, about 2 weeks early. C. formosanum. (Surprisingly harsh lighting at 9:30 am)


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

Hang in there Linus. Our winter has been warmer and much
more rain than I can ever remember. Almost all of my garden
is blooming later than usual. Just an observation from a tree
nursery owner...oak tree leaves secrete tannin and a good
many perennials object.


----------



## PeteM (Apr 3, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> First cyps of 2020, about 2 weeks early. C. formosanum. (Surprisingly harsh lighting at 9:30 am)


I just read this ENTIRE thread, thanks Linus. Since I have known you over the years.. very cool to see the progression from MD to VA. I am really interested in trying to grow one of these in the ground, I do have a shady back yard where I could dig out a small plot, and have started to read up, but it’s a completely different world than what I am familiar with. 

It would be easy for me to buy a bunch of expensive plants to bury in a grave out back. The Gisella looks robust. For someone who is just starting off, Is there a list that you and others would recommend as a good entry point to test the waters? Do you usually do all your purchasing and planting in the fall/winter? Thanks.

also, from reading your timeline thread.. wow yes. Early spring. 
- pete was here, 2020 covid19 lockdown sleepless night -


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 3, 2020)

PeteM said:


> It would be easy for me to buy a bunch of expensive plants to bury in a grave out back. The Gisella looks robust. For someone who is just starting off, Is there a list that you and others would recommend as a good entry point to test the waters? Do you usually do all your purchasing and planting in the fall/winter? Thanks.



Cyp formosanum seems to be relatively easy, along with Gisella and pubescens/parviflorum. Sabine alba also does well. 
As for vendors, I like Gardens at Post Hill. There are some other people who grow cyps well near you that you may be able to get plants as divisions. 
Stay healthy!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2020)

I may try Cyps again, probably in low pots. What medium did you use, and did you provide acidic amendment?


----------



## shariea (Apr 8, 2020)

My friend Esther has hers in a raised bed of sand/peat moss. They look fabulous. Z5 Northern Indiana


----------



## shariea (Apr 8, 2020)

*Obviously, gravel mulch, with white pine needles as well!*


----------



## shariea (Apr 8, 2020)

She has a small nursery-alpines and other "fun" stuff. Benedict's Nursery Nappanee. Sadly, she has no web presence, as they are belong to a conservative church!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 8, 2020)

shariea said:


> View attachment 19298
> *Obviously, gravel mulch, with white pine needles as well!*



Wow those look great. I think these wouldn’t survive my 6b/7a summers.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2020)

First in pot Gisela Frosch’s Noble Geisha


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 14, 2020)

Next Cyp in pot to flower. Will need to ID. Any guesses?


----------



## monocotman (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like Sabine alba. Is the flower quite large?
David


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 14, 2020)

The flower is a large size. I think it is Sabine alba (need to check purchase records). Interesting that the shape is different from the one I have in the ground that is more egg shaped


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 14, 2020)

Looks like you are doing well with these in your "hot" climate. I agree that looks like Sabine 'alba'. 

That is a properly grown C. yatabeanum as well... but no web presence? A little search came up with a couple links (no website), a phone number, address and hours: https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=Benedict's+Nursery+Nappanee Looks like a really cool place to visit, and not where you would imagine finding a nursery specializing in alpines.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree Sabine album. In mine the flowers are also somewhat different in shape from typical Sabine

Best,
Ron


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2020)

Next batch of cyps now blooming. Inge and I think Michael (will need to ID third Cyp). Other pic is Chauncey.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice. I especially like Chauncey. Looks like a pure parviflorum but I bet it is more forgiving about growing conditions.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 30, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice. I especially like Chauncey. Looks like a pure parviflorum but I bet it is more forgiving about growing conditions.


I like Chauncey but I find it less forgiving than parviflorum, same for Emil. I have a would-be display of parvi's, pubescens, makasin's, and some of the really nice yellow hybrids like these two - the species clump fast and expand while the hybrids very slowly expand.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Next batch of cyps now blooming. Inge and I think Michael (will need to ID third Cyp).



I think the mystery Cyp is Hans Erni. Some closer up pics


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2020)

And gold old reliable Gisella


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2020)

Gabriella


----------



## PeteM (May 13, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Gabriella


Just another day in slipper paradise. Well Done, love the broad leaves on these guys.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 13, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Gabriella


Very nice! I really like Gabriella, such large plants with enormous flowers.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 17, 2020)

I think Hank Small


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2021)

Cyp season begins. Cyp. formosanum & L. vernus 'Katrink Hull'. (Looks like last week’s frost caused a few blasted buds.)


----------



## PeteM (Apr 15, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Cyp season begins. Cyp. formosanum & L. vernus 'Katrink Hull'. (Looks like last week’s frost caused a few blasted buds.)


Those leaves look wild, like you trimmed them. What are those other flowers, remind me of Virginia blue bells, especially this time of year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 15, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Those leaves look wild, like you trimmed them. What are those other flowers, remind me of Virginia blue bells, especially this time of year.


Lathyrus vernus ‘Katrink Hull’





Lathyrus vernus 'Katrink Hull' - Garden Vision Epimediums


Blue-flowered Perennial Sweet Pea ***2011 Cobblewood Introduction*** Selected as the best from a few “blue flowered” seedlings of the perennial sweet pea in the former garden of our late friend and accomplished rock gardener Katrink Hull. Flowers are an amazing caerulean blue mixed with shades...




www.epimediums.com


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2021)

Next to bloom, Lady Dorine (formosanum x fasciolatum). Planted last fall. From GPH.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 21, 2021)

Next up, Sabine alba (in pot).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2021)

Nice. I've got my Goodyeras and Bletillas ready to go, just worried about a cold snap.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2021)

I love Dorine and Sabine alba. Any of the formosanum/japonicum hybrids are bound to give interesting results. Good to see they are doing well for you.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2021)

Just curious and maybe it's posted already, what is in the pots, media-wise?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Just curious and maybe it's posted already, what is in the pots, media-wise?


Turface, and the potting mix from GPH. Top dressing of leuca clay balls


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Next to bloom, Lady Dorine (formosanum x fasciolatum). Planted last fall. From GPH.


Love Lady Dorine! One of my favorites.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 2, 2021)

This year’s Gisella and Inge.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 10, 2021)

Linus, you have a wonderful collection of yps.!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2021)

Cyp from late April. I think kentuckiensis x candidum. Sorry for late posting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2022)

This year’s formosanum starting. Maybe no flowers this year? We have a cold snap coming. Will try to protect as best I can (recommendations other than frost cloth?)


----------



## shariea (Mar 27, 2022)

Styrofoam coolers? I have old coolers from when my mom got frozen meals delivered. They work wonderfully as extra insulation, as they create space between the cold and the plants. I have had to use them, as well as overturned large empty pots (the thicker the plastic the better) to protect my lilies from freezes in late May the last two springs. It looks ridiculous, and I am sure the neighbors think I am crazy, but I didn't lose any lily flowers to freeze. My sister living 3 miles away lost about 2/3rds of her lily tops, which equals 2/3rds of her lily flowers. It is no small task, as I have 50+ clumps to cover.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 27, 2022)

I have styrofoam coolers, but I think they would crush other plants (trilliums) that are adjacent. 



shariea said:


> Styrofoam coolers? I have old coolers from when my mom got frozen meals delivered. They work wonderfully as extra insulation, as they create space between the cold and the plants. I have had to use them, as well as overturned large empty pots (the thicker the plastic the better) to protect my lilies from freezes in late May the last two springs. It looks ridiculous, and I am sure the neighbors think I am crazy, but I didn't lose any lily flowers to freeze. My sister living 3 miles away lost about 2/3rds of her lily tops, which equals 2/3rds of her lily flowers. It is no small task, as I have 50+ clumps to cover.


----------



## shariea (Mar 27, 2022)

Linus_Cello said:


> I have styrofoam coolers, but I think they would crush other plants (trilliums) that are adjacent


I have to "weasel" them in carefully. It also depends on which flowers you value more in the moment. I can only imagine that losing all of my Cyp would be tragic


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 27, 2022)

Definitely cover them - frost cloth is a good idea, but I I'd go on the heavy side and secure it well. Let us know how they do.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2022)

How did they do?


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Mar 30, 2022)

I’ve also had luck putting about 8” of dried leaf mulch on top of sprouting shoots and then just use a leaf blower to get it off after the threat of frost is gone. Yes I would agree a styrofoam cooler is best, but I wouldn’t want to damage my Trilliums either. BTW, are those double flowered bloodroots? Looks like a lot more petals than mine, and much further along.. I have one early bird..


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 1, 2022)

It looks like 4 of the more advanced flowers got blasted with the cold snap (turned brown). The other 4 look ok so far. I wish I saw the post on covering with leaves (I've got plenty); will do that next time with the frost cloth.

As for the bloodroots, I remember getting some from GVE, so multiplex, snow cone, Venus and Tennessee Form ( Microsoft Word - GV 2019 final.docx (epimediums.com) )


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 1, 2022)

That's a shame you lost those buds and growths.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry to hear that Linus! Always frustrating to loose Cyps to a cold snap. I didn’t realize there was cultivars of Bloodroot.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 15, 2022)

Pics of the 4 flowers that survived the cold snap. One pic from a few days ago before the heat wave, and a pic from this morning (post heat wave).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2022)

Looking good. All in all, not too worse for the wear.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 16, 2022)

Sabine. Didn’t notice until yesterday. May have already been blooming a few days.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 28, 2022)

Next is Cyp Gisella. The Sabine also blooming well.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 30, 2022)

Cyp Victoria (new Cyp, different bed)


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 13, 2022)

And this year’s Inge and kentuckiensis x candidum (may try pics another day with better lighting).


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 13, 2022)

You have a wonderful collection! I hope to have a fraction of what you have someday! How much light do these beauties get throughout the day?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 13, 2022)

Most of them get about 6 or maybe more hours morning light.


----------

